# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ST RODA - sastanak u srijedu 12.11.2003

## zrinka

drage rode i ostali, sastajemo se ovaj tjedan, u srijedu, u popodnevnim satima....
tko je zainteresiran moze mi se javiti na mail ili porukom....
splitski clanovi bit ce vec i mailom obavjesteni
planirajte radno-opustajuci sastanak tj druzenje....
tocno mjesto i vrijeme javit cu vam naknadno
pozdrav

----------


## Marijanas

Prvi post na novom forumu i neka bude na splitskoj rodi :D. Dakle potvrdjujem srijedu, dolazim s djecom - MM je u Zg

----------


## brane

uvijek sam ja party broker i na veliku žalost ni ovaj put nisam u kombinaciji za doć jer učim za ispite imam dva komada do 21.11.  u ovo malo  dana ih moram spremit oba....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

dobar provod u svakom slučaju....

----------


## zrinka

brane, zao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  

marijanas, i ja dolazim s mislavom, bit ce nam veselo  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

dogovorili smo vrijeme, 18 h

----------


## Timmy

Uffffffffffff,   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  , oce li se onda neko nac samnmom kad dodjem doma pri kraju miseca? Drago mi je da se vi nalazite ali mi je muka sta propustam priliku vidjeti vas. A tako mi je datum dolaska bio blizu vasem susretu. Ma nista onda, drugi put. 

Timmy

----------


## zrinka

timmy, srijeda je dan za ST rode, prema tome, skoro svaku srijedu se sastajemo i veselimo se svakom novom clanu
pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

srijeda je
danas opet sastancimo  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

evo nam opet srijede i sastanka, ovog puta ful radnog jer planiramo prodaju rodinih cestitki ovaj vikend u splitu

----------

